# Spare Wheel



## smiddy (Mar 15, 2010)

Do you have to take the full bikerack off an autotrail arapaho to get to the spare wheel 
Or is there a simpler way , forgot to ask supplying MH sellers , plus as it came with alloy wheels all round I am thinking the spare will be a steel wheel and i think it will be different wheel nuts for a steel wheel .

If they are not with the spare when i get the cover off would i be able to buy new wheel nuts from Autotrail themselves 

Many thanks 

Mick

Sorry keep asking stupid questions (Newbie)


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

Mick,
I have no idea how you get your spare wheel off ..crawl underneath and have a look.

Your local Fiat/Peugeot dealer will be able to supply you with a set of wheel nuts.

Best of luck

Les


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

On my Mondeo, the wheel nuts from the alloys were OK to use on the spare steel wheel for short term use. Ended up running round on them for two weeks whilst a split in my alloy was repaired with no problems. (checked in the handbook)


----------



## SineadandTony (Jul 22, 2009)

Having purchased an Arapaho just before Christmas from a private dealer I am interested in the replies you receive on this topic. I do remember somewhere seeing that you have to get a separate set of wheel nuts for the steel wheel as those supplied with the alloys will not fit the spare. Just wondering did you get a jack with your motorhome?

In relation to the bike rack, I have a towbar on my MH and my bikerack is mounted on this. It is a Thule 9503 and it can be tilted to allow access to the spare wheel without having to remove all the bikes.

Hope this is of some help to you.

Tony


----------

